

Finally...Unsend emails - nsomniact
https://www.sendpluto.com/?r=W5YLs

======
Piskvorrr
Essentially, this means "we're not sending the e-mail message, just a link to
our webpage." Yaaay, so happy to give them a copy of my mails. NOT.

And "patent pending"? How is this even patentable, when there's 20+ years of
prior art in every webmail system _ever_ created?

"A recipient can still screenshot emails, print them, or otherwise permanently
store them if they expend additional effort." \- I like my received e-mails
searchable (v.useful!) and stored locally (so that they don't disappear
suddenly, when the service provider decides to clean up, or the sender decides
to weasel out of what they wrote), thankyouverymuch.

------
lazylizard
omg! magic! how? some sort of iframe thing?

~~~
Piskvorrr
Looks like an iframe.

